# Air conditioner evaporator coil keeps icing up



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Because it takes X amount of time for it to freeze/ice up the lower portion where you see the frost.
Once that portion becomes ice. 
The liquid refrigerant can travel further up the coil and freeze it also.

Find and fix the leak.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up putting a pound of gas in and now its working fine. Now I got to find and fix the leak.


----------

